# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Тесты по платформе 8.2 с 2010-2011 год

## PASAHAKA

http://dump.ru/file/5453013

----------

alexz76 (29.11.2011), angel_s_nebes (06.01.2012), bk1975 (11.11.2011), boffik (22.12.2011), donbass (08.11.2012), Elf-A (15.11.2011), Fat32 (16.01.2012), JamGen (07.03.2012), maxim_popov (03.04.2012), mirgoogl (25.06.2012), nkics (21.05.2012), NS007 (02.12.2011), okean76 (14.07.2012), oleg_karas88 (10.11.2011), Pa3yM (16.11.2011), pnick (27.04.2012), polinpolin (02.04.2012), Roman26 (14.12.2011), star (20.01.2012), Student20 (06.12.2011), UvarovG (05.02.2012)

----------


## UIYI

всем привет, поделитесь тренажером-тестом для сдачи 1с:профессионал: введение в конфигурирование 8.2. Спс!

----------


## vova-forum

http://infostart.ru/community/groups/1053/forum/75535/
Надо только доделать

----------

